# Last year's P60 has been lost-do I request a replacement from Revenue or the employer



## Drumraven (25 Nov 2008)

What if the employer no longer exists?

Thanks


----------



## MaryBe (25 Nov 2008)

*Re: Last year's P60 has been lost-do I request a replacement from Revenue or the empl*

If your employer still 'exists' you should be able to get a copy of your P60.  Most companies are computerised and copies can be very simply printed.  If your employer does not 'exist' revenue will have all your details as supplied by your employer through the P35.  You need to have your PPSN for the revenue to give you your details.


----------



## Towger (25 Nov 2008)

*Re: Last year's P60 has been lost-do I request a replacement from Revenue or the empl*

There is no requirement for your Employer is issue a new P60. I fact, I think they are not supposed to. Revenue / Social Welfare should have your details from your P35.


----------



## carrielou (25 Nov 2008)

*Re: Last year's P60 has been lost-do I request a replacement from Revenue or the empl*

I think it is a P21 that you request from the tax office.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Nov 2008)

*Re: Last year's P60 has been lost-do I request a replacement from Revenue or the empl*

It is unlikely that your employer will issue a copy of P60 (He shouldn't). So unless you need it specifically for Mortgage or Higher education Grant a statement of earnings or your last payslip of that tax year will usually suffice.
If you need it for tax clearance purposes the revenue will have your details anyhow, and you can request a Balancing Statement (P21)


----------



## Smashbox (26 Nov 2008)

*Re: Last year's P60 has been lost-do I request a replacement from Revenue or the empl*

My employer issued me a new P60 after I misplaced mine.

I needed it for an application form attachment, so he faxed me a temporary one, and sent me down a new one in the post.

Got it on time, so was brilliant.


----------

